# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  سلطة الكاسأت ..

## شذى الزهراء

*صباااح الخير ..*
*اخباركن بنااات..؟*
*عن الحيره شنو تقدمي طبق فني مميز لهذا اليوم*
*تفضلي هالسلطه وطبقيها على الاهل ،،*

*:: سلطة الكاسات ::

**
*
*المقادير والطريقه *
1**- نقطع الخس ويصف في قاع الكاس ..
2- وثم نقطع الخيار والجرجير ..
3- وثم طبقه جزر مبشور وفلفل رومي ملون ..
4- ثم طبقه ملفوف اخضر ..
5- يزين وجه الكاس بشريحه طماطم وحبيبات الذره ..
6- بين كل طبقه نضع ملعقه صغيره من هذا الصوص (( علبه زبادي + ملعقه صغيره مايونيز +عصير ليمونه + ملح + بصل اخضر مفروم صغير باوراقه + رشه من الريحان والاوريغانو ))
*

*وصحتييييييييييين ع قلوبكم*
*تحياااتي*
*م.ن
*

----------


## همس الصمت

سلطة حلوة مرررررررة
ومشكورة حبيبتي على هالكاس
الطعم مرة لذيذ ..
الله يسلم الديات يارب
على النقل الجميل ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*تسلمين غناتي شذى على هيك سلطه*

*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*دمتي بود...*

----------


## MOONY

تسلمين شذووي  عجبتني الوصفه
حلووه وتغيير سلطه في الكأس حركات
دمتي بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم دياتش على هيك سلطه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*همس الصمت*
*مشكووورة ع التواااجد الرااائع*
*ماانحرم من طلتكِ الاحلى*
*دمتي بعين الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دمعة طفلة*
*تسلمييين خيوة ع مرورج الحلوووو*
*لاعدمت تواجدج في صفحااتي*
*دمتي موفقه لكل خير*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

*ياااااسلااااااااااااااااام 

آه مطبخي الجميل من زمان مادخلته
(عسى تيبوه ماخلص الاكل اللي بالمطبخ )
احم احم 
الطبخه لذيذه مرره 
تشكرت على هيك طبخه خيتو شذاااوي 
يعطيك الف  عافيه*  
*دمتي بعين الباري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ام محمد .....*
*يسلمووووووو ع التوااجد الراقي ..*
*ماانحرم من هيك تواصل ..*
*تحيااتي ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

يعطيكِ  الف عافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يعااافيكِ ربي ورده ع جمال التواصل
دمتي بوود

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

يعطيك ربي العافيه ~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

لسعة شقاوهـ مشكووورة ع مروركِ العذب
دمتي بووود

----------

